# A Small Gift for Someone I've Never Met



## Creebe (Aug 23, 2008)

Around $5-$10, ideas?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

a Rubik's cube!


----------



## Creebe (Aug 23, 2008)

well the cube here are often stiff and crappy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

where are you???
if not a cube, then a ball in a cup!


----------



## Creebe (Aug 23, 2008)

Vancouver

i don't wanna spend $10 on a cube from Toys R Us.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2008)

You can get a DIY off of eBay for about $15, might be a bit out of your price range but it shouldn't be too bad. You could also get them a pretty good-quality 2x2 for $10. Or you could just get them a set or two of high-quality tiles and tell them it'll be useful when they start cubing


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 25, 2008)

ohh a keychain cube!!!!  ? 
or a pocket cube  ?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is the gift for? If it's for a young kid, think toy. An adult, go for something they're interested in. a set of darts, candle, etc.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, we need to know who the person is. If it's a business acquaintance, you may not want to give anything. The person may not be able to accept a gift.

If it's for your future wife, and she doesn't know it yet, perhaps flowers, because you need to start wooing her now.


----------

